# Disk usage outside design parameters in ubuntu 10.04



## techfreak_1 (Jul 16, 2010)

After installing Ubuntu 10.04 from the live cd on my pc, i am getting the error that "one of your hard disk might be failing" giving the reason that the "disk usage is outside design parameters", though there is no problem in the working of both  ubuntu and windows.

Any idea how can it be solved?


----------



## duh (Jul 17, 2010)

techfreak_1 said:


> After installing Ubuntu 10.04 from the live cd on my pc, i am getting the error that "one of your hard disk might be failing" giving the reason that the "disk usage is outside design parameters", though there is no problem in the working of both  ubuntu and windows.
> 
> Any idea how can it be solved?



$ dmesg > dmesg.dump 

paste the output. its always better to hope that your drive is not a goner. anyway paste the dmesg. and also 

$ sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda > hdparm.sata1x.output.dump
$ sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdb > hdparm.sata2x.output.dump
$ sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda > hdparm.sata3x.output.dump
$ sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda > hdparm.sata4x.output.dump
$ sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda > hdparm.sata5x.output.dump
$ sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda > hdparm.sata6x.output.dump

for all the hard drive you use if its in SATA mode or scsi (i doubt its scsi, scsi wont have these errors, i had once a 18 gig wd scsi HDD)

$ sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda > hdparm.ata1x.output.dump
$ sudo hdparm -i /dev/hdb > hdparm.ata2x.output.dump
$ sudo hdparm -i /dev/hdb > hdparm.ata3x.output.dump
$ sudo hdparm -i /dev/hdb > hdparm.ata4x.output.dump

and then replace small "i" with capital "I"
i.e. 
$ sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda > hdparm.sata1x.output.dump
and so on for all the ata/pata
and 
$ sudo hdparm -I /dev/hda > hdparm.ata1x.output.dump
and so on for all the ata/pata

my guess is either you screwed up the installation, or running short of space, and you may need to reinstall, or else if hdparm shows the "errors" you need to run to the store and claim warranty after you back up or else pray the hdd doesnt die.
yes plug and pray.


----------

